# Cough that sound like a honk?



## Piku (Jul 28, 2012)

Since Taco has been at our house, every now and then he coughs, sounds like he has a hairball. (Actually sounds like a goose honking). In every other way he is perfectly healthy. His appetite is good, still super playful and nosey. 

It just sounds really awful. Should I take him to the vet?


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

When we rescued mojo, he did this all the time for a couple of weeks bc I think he was a little nervous. Now he only does it when he gets super excited. I think it's called a reverse sneeze. I would suggest just rubbing the front of his neck, this worked to stop mojo!


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

It's called "reverse sneezing". Both of my tinies do it, usually daily - as said, either rub front of throat firmly downwards stroking, or cover nose for a second or two, either way usually stops it for them.

It's no major health issue or drama, although I've always wondered why it's predominantly the "tinies" of certain breeds that do it - my tiny mini foxie used to do it too.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

If you google "reverse sneezing" you can find more information about it. It is relatively normal for Chis. As long as it is controlled and not too bad, it's okay. I'd look for videos on YouTube and articles on the Internet. I am on my phone or I would do it for you. Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Piku (Jul 28, 2012)

Thank goodness, I was worried he was sick. I will look up more info on the reverse sneezing.


----------



## ChewyandMilo (Jul 18, 2012)

My older dog Chewy does this, he has done it ever since he was little, he is now 10 1/2 lbs, he mainly does it when he is excited.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi buster makes the noise too it worried me but hellbe 2 in aug and hes fine


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

It's normal, as long as he stops and goes back to breathing normally. Chloe does it sometimes, too.


----------



## Jennin24 (Jun 10, 2012)

Khorra just started doing this. She will just be laying on me sleeping and then she will do this a few times, then when it stops she just goes back to sleep. I was getting worried about it, but then I found this thread and feel a bit better.


----------

